# Needed owners manual for 917.254410 Craftsman G18



## RonnieT (May 24, 2020)

thank you and good night!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

For parts identification, this may help.
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...man-917254410-front-engine-lawn-tractor-parts


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I see three minor problems you may be experiencing in finding manuals 

1) Craftsman model #'s are 8 digit, not 9 917.254410 .... 917.25441 
http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/002/8/8/2884-craftsman-91725441.html

2) You are expecting a 35 year old Owners Manual to have to part #'s

3) You're looking for an exact matching model # Owners Manual for a Lawn Tractor that was only built for 2 years (85-87), when Ronald Reagan was President.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Sent you a link that shows every Craftsman mower model produced since 1954 and they all have 8 digit model #'s . You say yours is 9...

I wish you luck finding what you need on- line.


----------



## RonnieT (May 24, 2020)

Tired


----------



## RonnieT (May 24, 2020)

tired


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep.... I see your tag # and I've tried to help. Been ordering Craftsman parts of a long time and never have problems using 8 digit model #'s. You're trying to use that exact 35 year old 9 digit # and are having trouble even finding an owners manual? 

One of us is doing something wrong.... 

I guess the only thing to do is to keep searching and asking for help, or you could realize (like I was told a long time ago) that 0 at the end of your model tag # was just a "place filler" for a field on their new computerized parts screen back in 1985 when they had just started using DOS with black backgrounds and were still in the process of moving away from micro-fiche parts look up.

BTW-- The parts graphics you are finding that are "blurred" were digitally copied from 1985 micro-fiche sheets.


----------



## RonnieT (May 24, 2020)

You know I tried your 8 digit wisdom after the first time you said it, came up with a manual, one for an entirely different mower than the one I have, and was made in in the 80s, got a manual for one with that same number but dropping the zero , made in 2004, I don't think nothing on it will fit mine. Not to argue with no one but I felt I was asking my question in exactly the wrong place .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://lawnandgarden.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/sears/917257720.html


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Similar to Levdeb tractor.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/craftsman-clutch-bearing-replaceable.46187/


----------



## GregTx (May 11, 2010)

RonnieT said:


> thank you and good night!


I have that Owners Manual Model 917.254410 and the GT that it goes to. I have four 9-digit Craftsman Garden Tractors and six 8-digit Sears Garden Tractors. I actually have two of the Model 917.254410 tractors. One is for parts. I used to order parts from sears from that manual but you have to go to aftermarket sources now that Sears is gone.


----------

